# lens powers



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If your new to scopes I would get a 4x. If you've used one before I would get either a 4 or a 6.

Most of it goes off of what you are going to use it for too


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

go with 4x. its a good power everything.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Another vote for 4X. Lower power, and you lose more of the advantage of a scope (target seeming closer.) Higher power, and you wont be able to hold your pin steady.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

all the guys I know have 3x, and they shoot very good.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

ok thanks can you all tell me what different powers would be used for?


----------



## guncrazy72 (Oct 2, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> ok thanks can you all tell me what different powers would be used for?


You would be able to switch your power on your scope depending on how far your target is. What would you say your closest and farthest shot would be? I do not like smaller 4x scopes so I prefer to stick with something bigger. I do a lot of competitive shooting and like bigger scopes because of how much more you can see with them. This year I plan on going with a fixed power 10x.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

just remember that if you have a 4x lens you target looks 4 times closer.

example: a 40 yard target looks like its 10 yards


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

i usually have a 4 to a 3 on board anything further up im not a fan of really.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

ok thanks for all the info!!!!


----------

